# Completely devastated



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Last night someone came in to our yard and dumped our bucket of chlorine in the pond. My poor babies suffered a horrible death I'm sure.  All I can say is I hope karma kicks their *ss and hard. Sadistic sadistic sadistic! This is my pond right now.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, what sadists. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

what a sad thing....sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What the hell. How can someone do that. So sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What the hell??? Who does that crap??? There are some really unspiritual people in this world.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow... seriously? What is wrong with people these days. Sorry to see this happen - if you don't have a security camera you might want to think of getting some.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thursday afternoon a homeless looking person came in to our backyard. He came around the corner of the house to where I was sitting at my patio table. It scared the crap out of both of us. I froze in my chair and he ran. After about a minute I ran out front but obviously he wasn't to be seen. 
I called 911, they patrolled the area looking for him. I found it odd that they didn't come here to talk to me. I waited and waited for them. I got a phone call instead telling me that even if they found him they couldn't charge him with anything. He said it's suspicious activity and that's not a crime. 4:30 the same day a neighbor told me that a black truck was watching our house. They saw her and took off. Of course, no license plate number. Midnight my husband was outside and everything was normal. 3 am my neighbor was out having a smoke he didn't hear anything. Some time in the middle of the night I woke to a bleach smell. I thought my daughter was doing laundry at an odd hour. I was exhausted from the horrible day I had and didn't go down to ask her not to do another bleach load. I wish I had. Maybe just maybe I could have saved the fish. 
They not only dumped a pail of chlorine granules in the pond but they dumped the same size pail of shock in the pool or vice versa. They put the lids back on the containers and put them back where they were. Who does that?!?! I was trying to net out the undissolved granules yesterday and it ate my skin. It burned like hell. I'm trying not to think about my poor babies and how they suffered but the bleeding from the body and gills is etched forever. 
Sadly we think we know who it is. We have a son that's 23 who has mental illness issues and is a drug addict. We kicked him out years ago and he is very angry. He's asked to move back in numerous times but refuses to listen to rules and get treatment so the answer is always no. Ironically he left for power river on Thursday. We are thinking that was his parting gift. 
I may be a horrible person to say this but....I don't think I will ever be able to forgive him. 
Having to part with the pond was devastating enough. We were looking in to different ways to grade our yard and fix the drainage without losing the pond. No point now. The reason for keeping it is gone. Those were my babies. 
Sorry for the long post. It's a hard morning. The first morning I don't hear the water running. The first morning I don't hear their sucking noises and the first morning that I'm not having my morning coffee with them. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean up the pond. Take some time to settle your thoughts and then think about renewing the pond. It was a horrible thing losing your pets that way, made even worse by your suspicions of who it may have been; but the pond can be cleaned and new babies put in it. Use the time to plan on how the pond can be improved when you redo the landscaping of the yard.
Losing pets is never easy, especially losing them that way .. You have my sincere sympathies and hopes something good can come from what can only be called a tragedy.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

That's so tragic, what a horrible thing to have done to you and your babies. I hope, as Dave says above, that one day you will find joy in setting up your pond again.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

" . . . even if they found him they couldn't charge him with anything. He said it's suspicious activity and that's not a crime . . . "

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am fairly certain there could be a "trespassing" charge (unless the suspect actually has to be on the property when the police arrive). Rather a moot point at this stage , however, since you figure this chap "likely" is not the one with the bucket of bleach.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's horrid! Sorry to hear!
That happened to a friend of mine in USA. Also a son who had issues. They were going through marital
Issues, dad came back from
Iraq and the son felt the fish were getting all the attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

do you mean chlorine remover for your pond. I never use any for my pond. and I didn't know you can over dose it. and this is the reason why I have cameras all around my house. some people that have nothing better to do.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

is it possible that it was left open and a cat or racoon came into the yard and knocked it over into your pond. or was it even near your pond. I don't know but I feel for you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rajan said:


> is it possible that it was left open and a cat or racoon came into the yard and knocked it over into your pond. or was it even near your pond. I don't know but I feel for you.


Other chemicals were dumped into her pool and both containers were put back where they are stored. ***** aren't so "neat" about putting containers back after use.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you all. It's nice to be able to talk to fish people. I've been bombarded with neighbors saying "I hope you're making an insurance claim " No, we are not making an insurance claim. That won't bring them back. 
We took samples to the pool store today. The machines couldn't even get a reading. The chlorine levels were black. We put in 1kg of neutralizer in the pool and told to come back again at 5. They figure another kg will be needed. We are talking a 15 ft pool 4.5 feet deep so not a big pool by any means. 
As for the pond, I'm finding out interesting things. Some bugs don't die. Dragonfly larvae were still alive. I caught them and put them in a bucket. Now that the pond is filling I put them back in. The heavy feeding pond plants are yellow but the others so far look ok. (knock on wood ) I am hoping to save them so I can give them away. (Gotta talk to Dino first) Thank you all again.
Janice

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

As for the police saying no charges can be laid. I did ask about trespassing. They apparently don't charge people for that anymore because "it got ridiculous" Oh and if you protect yourself or family member and hurt them, it's on YOU to prove they had bad intent. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

get cameras first before setting up your pond. someone is obviously jealouse so of you set it up they will do it again
or someone hates you. I'm just saying. obviously someone has a problem for them to do that to u guys so if you set it up they probably gonna do the same. Maybe not right away but they will be back. it would suck to see another thread up here again from you saying it happened again. I'm only saying that cause I have 34 koi fish in my pond and I love them. I used to have 35 and one died cause I think a bird got him then dropped him on the other side of my yard. I don't have raccoons here so I know it wasn't them. this was a year ago. anyways I love my koi and if this ever happened I would probably kill someone so that's why I'm saying you should get cameras. now cameras might not stop them but atleast you can see what went down or it might scare them


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Very sorry to hear  I hope everything works out for you in the end!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Rajan said:


> get cameras first before setting up your pond. someone is obviously jealouse so of you set it up they will do it again
> or someone hates you. I'm just saying. obviously someone has a problem for them to do that to u guys so if you set it up they probably gonna do the same. Maybe not right away but they will be back. it would suck to see another thread up here again from you saying it happened again. I'm only saying that cause I have 34 koi fish in my pond and I love them. I used to have 35 and one died cause I think a bird got him then dropped him on the other side of my yard. I don't have raccoons here so I know it wasn't them. this was a year ago. anyways I love my koi and if this ever happened I would probably kill someone so that's why I'm saying you should get cameras. now cameras might not stop them but atleast you can see what went down or it might scare them


I'm not setting it up again. I'm filling it to try and neutralize everything. Yes we are well aware of our sons issues and anger.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

davefrombc said:


> Clean up the pond. Take some time to settle your thoughts and then think about renewing the pond. It was a horrible thing losing your pets that way, made even worse by your suspicions of who it may have been; but the pond can be cleaned and new babies put in it. Use the time to plan on how the pond can be improved when you redo the landscaping of the yard.
> Losing pets is never easy, especially losing them that way .. You have my sincere sympathies and hopes something good can come from what can only be called a tragedy.


Thank you for your kind words. I definitely won't be doing another pond until my son gets help. Cameras are definitely getting put up soonish. Perhaps one day I will start thinking of a pond again. 
Thank you again for the kind words

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

April said:


> Wow that's horrid! Sorry to hear!
> That happened to a friend of mine in USA. Also a son who had issues. They were going through marital
> Issues, dad came back from
> Iraq and the son felt the fish were getting all the attention
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. It must have been very hard for them during all that stress as well.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

wslam said:


> Very sorry to hear  I hope everything works out for you in the end!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there are no words to describe the loss a person feels when they know it's a direct result of another human beings deliberate actions.
Just know there are people out there who share your sense of indignity and anger and who will be there to help you piece things together again if and when you are ready. This is a great community that way and im sure once you put the word out if you want to rebuild it , members will be there for you.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

onefishtwofish said:


> there are no words to describe the loss a person feels when they know it's a direct result of another human beings deliberate actions.
> Just know there are people out there who share your sense of indignity and anger and who will be there to help you piece things together again if and when you are ready. This is a great community that way and im sure once you put the word out if you want to rebuild it , members will be there for you.


Thank you for your kind words. This forum has helped so much already. I'm basically keeping to myself and keeping my head down so I don't have to talk to our neighbors. I've asked my husband to let me know if he's going to talk to friends about it to let me know so I can leave the area. I'm sooo sick of hearing about the money lost, telling us to make an insurance claim, asking how much we figured we lost, and the best one yet "I don't understand why people spend so much money on a carp anyways". That comment made me snap. I tore into him telling him that I don't understand people that don't neuter there cats. Letting them populate more cats that end up in shelters or worse. Letting them ruin other people's belongings with them spraying. 
Sorry for that rant, my point is this forum has helped me "talk" with people that understand.

Thank you again,
Janice

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG I just got back from a trip to sisters place in Princeton. So sorry to hear about your pond, I know how much you loved it.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
Only you know the true extent of your loss, so anyone else telling you otherwise or trying to minimize is just background noise.
Focus on grieving your loss and hopefully in time you will feel ready to slowly take on the things that bring you joy again.

Godspeed!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> OMG I just got back from a trip to sisters place in Princeton. So sorry to hear about your pond, I know how much you loved it.


Thank you Laurie. I probably bored you to death with my water puppy talk.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

liquid_krystale said:


> I'm so sorry.
> Only you know the true extent of your loss, so anyone else telling you otherwise or trying to minimize is just background noise.
> Focus on grieving your loss and hopefully in time you will feel ready to slowly take on the things that bring you joy again.
> 
> Godspeed!


Thank you. My parents came over yesterday and I had a good giggle with them. They knew how upset I was with having to take down the pond to fix the land issue. They had been trying to figure out how to build something big enough to keep them at their house until the work was done here. They never told me because they didn't want to get my hopes up. Turns out my mom was being sneaky and trying to get a pond out of my dad. Lol. So cute!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hope the thio helps a bit.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

dino said:


> hope the thio helps a bit.


Thank you so much Dustin! I've added it to the pond and have a zero chlorine reading. I still can't get the residue that baked on off. Scrubbing and pressure washing doesn't take it off. Do you have any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hmmm so it doesn't have water in it? possibly some baking soda and a good scrubbing is all I can think of


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

dino said:


> hmmm so it doesn't have water in it? possibly some baking soda and a good scrubbing is all I can think of


Now that we are back in town I can get to work trying to clean this up. There is water still in the pond. I added the thio and have no chlorine readings. However, I can't for the life of me get the white residue off. I have a bad feeling it has eaten away at the liner a bit.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

EPDM rubber is very resistant to most chemicals as it's original intent was for use as a roofing product, I wouldn't be too concerned unless you see an obvious hole, which is patchable.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

It might be that your liner has been bleached in places. Was the 'shock' that was poured in powder or liquid form? If it was powder then the residue could be calcium deposits, you could try some vinegar and if that works it is probably calcium which won't hurt your pond.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Newt said:


> It might be that your liner has been bleached in places. Was the 'shock' that was poured in powder or liquid form? If it was powder then the residue could be calcium deposits, you could try some vinegar and if that works it is probably calcium which won't hurt your pond.


It was powder. I will try some vinegar and see if it helps. Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow... that's, for lack of a better term, fucked. 

About a month and a half ago, someone went into my pond and just destroyed it. Large pieces of driftwood broken and smashed, the filter taken apart, and plants pulled out of their pots and taken. Lost most of my fish from it. It really sucks, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

datfish said:


> Wow... that's, for lack of a better term, fucked.
> 
> About a month and a half ago, someone went into my pond and just destroyed it. Large pieces of driftwood broken and smashed, the filter taken apart, and plants pulled out of their pots and taken. Lost most of my fish from it. It really sucks, I'm sorry for your loss.


Ugh! What's wrong with people! I'm sorry for your loss as well. Hopefully you have it back up and running 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Why would someone mess with someone's pond? So messed up. Perhaps a disgruntled neighbor?


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

or a racoon


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Ugh! What's wrong with people! I'm sorry for your loss as well. Hopefully you have it back up and running
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I kinda just gave up my pond for now. I had just bought a bunch of expensive plants and rescaped it the day before, and to come back the next day to the expensive plants all gone. Halfway through they stopped taking them out of the pots, so I don't even have all my pots to replant with :lol:

Next year I'll probably build an above ground with a lockable screen lid.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I ended up building an enclosure around my pond with unwanted patio door sliders glass.
most glass shops have some to up-cycle.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mikebike said:


> I ended up building an enclosure around my pond with unwanted patio door sliders glass.
> most glass shops have some to up-cycle.


Do you have a pic? I'd love to see it!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/outdoor-ponds-11/mikes-pond-water-18864/

sorry I cannot upload photos for some reason


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks great! I can't upload pics right now either for some reason 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

trying from photobucket
outside corner


feeding time
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/Pond/IMG_5149.jpg

inside corner


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mikebike said:


> trying from photobucket
> outside corner
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set up! So you have it built like a greenhouse? One day when I win the lottery I'm building a huge solarium like the ones on YouTube where money doesn't seem to be a factor lol.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It is now<G>
I have 2 sections that are screened with wire shelving material for **** proofing.

the glass shop/Lundline galss gace me the patio door glass and the bronze acrylic panels for the roof

all take off / recycled material


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

mikebike said:


> It is now<G>
> I have 2 sections that are screened with wire shelving material for **** proofing.
> 
> the glass shop/Lundline galss gace me the patio door glass and the bronze acrylic panels for the roof
> ...


I love recycling!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

datfish said:


> I kinda just gave up my pond for now. I had just bought a bunch of expensive plants and rescaped it the day before, and to come back the next day to the expensive plants all gone. Halfway through they stopped taking them out of the pots, so I don't even have all my pots to replant with
> 
> Next year I'll probably build an above ground with a lockable screen lid.


Sorry to hear that. I don't understand people at times.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

What a sad occurrence? Please think of how to safeguard your pond such that not every one can access it easily.


----------

